# Amaryllis ruby star



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

I decided to continue my holiday bulb buying tradition by sending everyone an A ruby star for Christmas! At visit to mothers a few weeks ago, hers was off to a running start




Mine now is just getting going




Well, mine looks bigger but the other pic was New Years Day or so, and these can grow quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickp (Feb 2, 2019)

‘Ruby Star’ is one of my favorites. The bulb that I bought a couple of years back has split into two large bulbs that are currently deforming a 12” pot and each have a stout inflorescence sprouting. It’s parent, Hippeastrum papilio just finished blooming, so it is right on schedule.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

